# BMV Weight scale locations



## DontForgetTheDrainPlug (Mar 3, 2010)

Just happened to run across this BMV site that has a search feature for weight scale locations in Ohio. Thought it might be useful since I see that question asked on here frequently.

http://www.agri.ohio.gov/divs/weights/WMSearchIndex.aspx?type=vs

Just enter your county and hit search.

EDIT: I guess it isn't actually a BMV site...Dept of Agric..... I guess......must have got re-directed there from BMV.......anyway......it works


----------

